# Sad day



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2022)

went on my international Donegal trip to the Dunlewy centre and looks like covid has shut its doors for good, trip over the mountain was good mind you before we went on to Glenculmkill on the very west, picks to follow soon.


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 29, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> went on my international Donegal trip to the Dunlewy centre and looks like covid has shut its doors for good, trip over the mountain was good mind you before we went on to Glenculmkill on the very west, picks to follow soon.View attachment 111031View attachment 111032View attachment 111033View attachment 111034View attachment 111035


looks lovely trev.   reminds me of my trip to donegal quite a number of years ago...magical so it was....


----------



## mark61 (Jul 29, 2022)

Looks like a lovely trip Trev


----------



## barryd (Jul 29, 2022)

Very scenic Trev.  A part of the world I suspect not many have been to.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 29, 2022)

Looks great Trev. Many trippers?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Looks great Trev. Many trippers?


Not swamped but a good few, the far side is where the Guinness family had a summer house, the lough generates electric, this is a smashing drive and the National park is on the way, another must do.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 29, 2022)

Say hello to Errigal mountain for me Trev. 
Have a good trip.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2022)

Also ended up at Glencolmkill heritage center where we had grub before returning via Enniskillen.


----------



## V1nny (Jul 29, 2022)

I love the photos. You’re making me homesick!

We are coming over via the Cairnryan -Belfast ferry next week for a few days, but just in a car this time. The ferry prices have gone sky high. I haven’t been home since before Covid but the ferry was over £450 after a CAMC discount this year. The most I’ve paid previously was just over £300 and that was for a large Motorhome.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2022)

V1nny said:


> I love the photos. You’re making me homesick!
> 
> We are coming over via the Cairnryan -Belfast ferry next week for a few days, but just in a car this time. The ferry prices have gone sky high. I haven’t been home since before Covid but the ferry was over £450 after a CAMC discount this year. The most I’ve paid previously was just over £300 and that was for a large Motorhome.


That is a very high price, no wonder we cannot get the punters in, many would love it but at that cost which is 3/4 tanks of fuel I think it will not fill our boots


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> went on my international Donegal trip to the Dunlewy centre and looks like covid has shut its doors for good, trip over the mountain was good mind you before we went on to Glenculmkill on the very west, picks to follow soon.View attachment 111031View attachment 111032View attachment 111033View attachment 111034View attachment 111035


Could be worse Trev. There could be a world biscuit shortage!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2022)

runnach said:


> Could be worse Trev. There could be a world biscuit shortage!!


If that happens then its the front line in Ukraine for me, we will fight them on the beaches/air and at the biscuit factory.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

Some great looking places there Trev.

Shame about the Dunlewy centre, I'm wishing I had seen more of that part of NI now.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 30, 2022)

Is the Famine village still going ok? Fond memories of it...


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 30, 2022)

What an ambassador you are for your country Trev. Fantastic pics. I want to come over.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Some great looking places there Trev.
> 
> Shame about the Dunlewy centre, I'm wishing I had seen more of that part of NI now.


Not in N Ireland, its the Republic of Ireland Rob.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> What an ambassador you are for your country Trev. Fantastic pics. I want to come over.


Its the republic Irish , im a ulster man/British but over there often, I love foreign holidays LOL.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Not in N Ireland, its the Republic of Ireland Rob.



Yeah I see that now Trev. Never realised that the Republic went right up to the top of the island of Ireland!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2022)

Great Memories..
Thanks, Trev.
Mary and the kids look well....( Do they still fit in the bus ?)


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Yeah I see that now Trev. Never realised that the Republic went right up to the top of the island of Ireland!


Sure does, small gap out past Enniskillen Rob, maybe we should take it dressed as Russians, spec operation.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Great Memories..
> Thanks, Trev.
> Mary and the kids look well....( Do they still fit in the bus ?)


Just about, bottom beds now changed to sideway, so me and lad below and mum daughter above.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2022)

Nothing is  forever, is it...
We would love to see you bouncing up our track, one day..
Call in via Bushmills.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Nothing is  forever, is it...
> We would love to see you bouncing up our track, one day..
> Call in via Bushmills.


The best of mouthwash, clinical purposes only of course Paul.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 30, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Sure does, small gap out past Enniskillen Rob, maybe we should take it dressed as Russians, spec operation.View attachment 111106



Ooo, dunno, Trev   ... the blue bit looks a lot bigger to me...


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ooo, dunno, Trev   ... the blue bit looks a lot bigger to me...


Donegal bit will do me.


----------

